# SpectraCal Rent A Kit



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Interested in calibrating your TV? Read all the benefits & industry endorsements? Rent a calibration kit today!

We offer full calibration packages to give you everything you need to discover how easy it actually is to make a real difference in the quality of your viewing experience. Our award-winning CalMAN software will walk you through the entire process step-by-step with full instructions and show you real-time information at each step with precise hardware measurements to help you hone in on visual perfection. Trust in our award-winning CalMAN DIY software, owned by thousands of users worldwide, to get the job done right.

SpectraCal is the leader in display calibration solution and our commercial products are used by the majority of manufacturers, studios, pro calibrators, and industry professionals. It is unmatched in calibration capability, accuracy, and usability.

Once you've seen a fully calibrated display, you won't want to go back to how things were!

IT'S EASY: Get the same equipment as a professional – at a price less than enthusiast gear!










Link


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

C6 14 day rental - $129
i1Pro 14 day rental - $199

Sounds like a decent deal for anyone who doesn't want to buy a meter.


----------



## Ericglo (Apr 11, 2009)

It isn't on the webpage now, but they have the Colormunki for $99. This is a very good option for those that want to profile their colorimeters. This is the best way to get accurate results from a colorimeter.


----------

